# Sabermaster's guide to getting the most out of your Jedi Guardian (KOTOR)



## Sabermaster (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm not sure if there will be much interest in this but I figured I'd give it a shoot. Basically this is my advice guide to those wishing to play Jedi Guardian to the best of their abilities. Getting the most out of your Guardian so to speak.

First thing we'll start off with is class. As a Soldier you usually gain more Feat's then the other two classes, from is know a Soldier gain's a Feat at every level. A chart of this Progression can be seen here: Soldier - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20

From Soldier we move hopefully to Jedi Guardian, now a Jedi Guardian gain's a new feat at ever other level, you can see a chart of this progression here: Jedi Guardian - 1, 3, 6, 7, 9, 12, 13, 15, 18

So while a Guardian gain's less Feats then a Soldier they make up for it by Gain 2 Force Power's at 1st level, and one at every level there after. Now then let's move on to the Feat's and Force Power, which will be most useful to you as a Jedi Guardian

Let's start with Feats that are most important to a Jedi Guardian:

Critical Strike (Regular, Improved, Master)
Description: This improves your chances of inflicting a melee critical strike on an enemy. This wound dishes out double damage and depending on the weapon, an additional 2-12 damage. With the feat, this also allows a chance of stunning the target. This is a useful melee feat and should be given only to those you wish to push into close combat fighting. The second and third path of this feat triples or quadruples the critical strike range (chance of doing double damage)
Reason why: Arguably one of the most important if not the most important Feat for a Jedi Guardian this increases the Damage of your lightsaber and on top of that if you do score a Critical hit Doubles it, and as a Lightsaber Critical hit does x3 Damage if you score at Master level this is very deadly. Max this out as soon as possible. 
Flurry (Regular, Improved, Master)
This is one of the most important feats for melee characters. Although it lowers your character's defense it allows them to make an extra attack every round. The defense penalty goes down as you increase the level. With character's, that already have 2 attacks, it adds an additional first attack with minimal penalties. Place your preferred weapon in your leading hand so it can strike twice a round, instead of once.
Reason why:  One of the more useful Feats in the game this increases the number of attack’s you do per round, at the cost of lowering your defense not truly a big thing if you fool the advice presented here, and an extra attack, is an extra attack is an extra attack. It gives you a chance to do more damage to an enemy. More Damage good. Max this out as soon as the opportunity presents itself.

Conditioning (+1, 2, 3)
This gives a +1, 2, and 3 to all saving throws. Increases changes of avoiding damage and other negative effects. Give this to everyone.
Reason Why: If offer’s an increase of your Saving throw’s, and a chance of less Damage being done to yourself. Which is always useful. 

Lightsaber (+1,2,3)
Make's you more Skilled with your Lightsaber, adding a Bonus to your Attack rolls. 
Reason why: You get better with your Lightsaber, but if that’s not reason enough, thought it’s expensive at the cost of three Feats, and the benefit’s are a tad negligible. Only take this to third if you maxed out everything else. One thing to note is if you master the Dueling or Two Weapon Fight Feat tree’s this isn’t as useful as it should be. Don’t waste the feats until you have everything else. 

Jedi Defense (Regular, Improved, Master)
This impressive feat allows you to deflect incoming blaster bolts; when encountering names with this weapon type, its useful for Jedi only, a great feat to utilize if you are without armor
Reason why: Ever see Star War’s this is the classic bounce the Blaster bolt back at the enemy feat. And as your more then liking not going to be wearing armor heavier then light it increase your defense, this is useful if your foe is using blaster’s, and hell it’s just plain cool. Try to max this out if possible

Jedi Sense (Regular, Improved, Master)
This enhances a Jedi’s defense bonus by 2, 4, or 6 points. It is extremely useful for unarmored Jedi
Reason why: Self explanatory, Take this to Max.

Dueling (Regular, Improved, Master) This Feat grants you a +1 bonus to attack and def in combat (+2 and 3 at higher levels,) you’ll do double or triple the damage if you wield two weapons, or one double handled weapon, and then follow the feats associated with these weapons.
Reason why: This is much more useful then Lightsaber (+1, +2, +3) As it increase both your Attack and you're Defense. Take this to Max as soon as possible. 

Or

Two Weapon Fighting (basic, improved, master)
This is a useful line of feats for almost any character, because if you equip two weapons without this feat, you’ll suffer a penalty when your try to hit your Opponent. Having this feat allows 2 weapons to be wielded without penalty, deals more damage, and enables a wider range of damage type effects (such as firing a normal blaster in one hand and an ion blaster in the other). Double bladed weapons (such as the double lightsaber) require this feat, but the user suffers a heavy penalty without it as well. Characters who focus on heavy weapons or rifles don’t need to worry about this, but everyone else except Jolee if you aren’t using him for combat), should use this.
Reason Why: This is simple if your using Twin or Double weapon’s take this to max as absolutely soon as possible as the Penalty to using two weapon’s or a Double weapon is extremely high with out it, if you want to use Two Weapon’s take this to max as soon as possible. 

Now onto Force Powers: We’ll start off with the one’s most important to a Guardian then move on to one’s that should be considered after these are Maxed out.

Force Aura, Shield, Armor - Light side
A good power for Jedi who can’t wear armor, Jedi should ascend to the force armor power, except Juhani. Bastila and Jolee should try this power. This is useful when going into combat, although it isn't worth the expenditure if you’re dark side-take the hit. Excellent to cast before combat or during a long drawn-out fight!
Reason Why: Almost self-explanatory but I’ll go into a bit more Detail. As a Jedi you’re not going to be wearing armor much heavier then light, if you were anything heavier your Force powers will suffer as a result. Hence the reason for taking this ability, this will become incredibly useful at later levels and should be one of the First Force Power’s you choose. Max it out without fail 

Burst of Speed, Knight Speed, Master speed- Universal
This is a great power for any Jedi type, as it isn’t restricted by type. However, you cannot cast this in armor. This power allows you to run quickly (thus covering previously explored areas with ease) and also adds to defense and attacks at higher levels (knight +1. Master +2) at master level, your two extra attacks are akin to having an extra character! Any Jedi (except those wearing armor) should utilize it. Excellent to cast before combat or during a long drawn-out fight.
Reason Why: I hope I don’t really have to explain this to you beyond the description, But if adds greatly to your Defense, and your attack’s at latter levels. A Jedi Guardian with Flurry, Maxed out Two weapon Fighting skill tree, and this maxed out at later level’s will do a Whopping Eight attack’s. 

Force Valor, Knight, Master- Light side
Less useful to those of the dark side but still gives a major benefit, increasing all attributes and saving throws. To the light side Jedi, the benefits are incredible and the effects are felt through the party. Knight and Master levels give the party poison immunity, while Master adds +5 to main attributes. This is the key power for any light side Jedi. Excellent to cast before combat or during a long drawn out-fight
Reason Why: I shouldn’t have to explain this beyond Max this out as soon as possible. And to be perfectly clear Max this out at later levels!!! 

Now that those are taking care of let’s move onto Force powers that while not as Vital as those above will still be incredibly useful to a Jedi Guardian.

Force Push, Whirlwind, and Wave- Universal 
Like shock, this is another very effective set of powers; any alignment can use it and it can be cast with armor on. The great advantage of this attack is that it inflicts damage, incapacitates briefly, and hits multiple times. 1 or more Jedi should employ this. For those that follow the light side this is a must. However even dark side Jedi should employ this.
Reason Why: Useful for tossing your enemy around, and it fills the roll nicely as a Ranged weapon. 

Throw Lightsaber, Advanced Throw lightsaber- Universal
This is straightforward and can inflict up to 60 pts of damage (20th level Jedi inflicts 10-60 pts of damage) the advanced throw is preferred but if you don’t start with this power don’t acquire it. Reasonable if used with armor and as effective or damaging as other attacks but usually your Jedi will be attacking in melee combat to greater effect or staying gat range to use more damaging force powers
Reason Why: Semi-useful and it’s a nice surprise if your opponent is using a blaster, and firing away at you. It’s a Kyle Katarn classic.

Affect mind: These aren’t the Droid’s you’re looking for. Only available to the player character, this allows you to disrupt the thought patterns of those you are conversing with and allows for new dialog options. Don’t use this if you are fighting your way through the game instead of employing diplomacy. However, this power provides shortcuts and opportunities to increase rewards for some quests. More essential for a dark side player, as you can be more menacing w/o resorting to violence.
Reason Why: Useful to you as a Jedi Guardian if your having trouble accomplishing a Goal needed for a Side Quest, and need a bit of persuasion to accomplish a goal, or access a new dialog. Only take Affect Mind though, as your Force Abilities are better spent in other places. 

Cure: every Jedi should have at least Cure, and possible heal because it also cures poison. However, if your player character is moving to the dark side, ignore this power you'll be more concerned with smiting everything in your path. This is a fine ability to have if you are stranded away from other party members. When you have characters with this power, sell those med-packs
Reason Why: Useful if your other party member’s are down and out. But don’t take it beyond Cure. It’s a better idea to have Bastila take this, and then Heal.

Force Resistance, Immunity- Universal

Don’t use this until you start fighting dark Jedi later in your adventure. For Jedi without/ armor, this is another useful way of defending themselves. Because you can’t cast this with armor, give this to Bastila and Jolee. This power has its uses against Jedi foes only.
Reason why: I can see this becoming useful at later level’s but only if Bastila, or Jolee are down for the count, the abilities are better spent elsewhere, and having them cast in on you at the beginning of a battle is a better idea.

Now then my final bit of advice is this.

As a First level Soldier. Take Dueling or Two Weapon fighting depending on which style you wish to use, then Critical Strike, and try to make these out with your Soldier levels. It would also be best if you ignored the Blaster Feat’s entirely as they’ll be wasted Feats when you hit Jedi Guardian. But if that’s not possible take Flurry next level. You want to have Dueling or Two Weapon Fighting, Critical Strike, and Flurry maxed out as soon as possible no exceptions.

As a First Level Jedi Guardian: Take Force Aura, and Force Valor at First level, then at Second take Force Speed, max these out as soon as possible and once that’s done take the other feats as you see fit. You want to have Force Aura, Force Shield, Force Armor, Force Valor, Knight Valor, Master Valor, and Burst of Speed, Knight Speed, and Master Speed maxed out as soon as possible.

May the Force be with you.

Dark side version: So you’ve decided to join the Dark side have you? Well I can show you the way so to speak.

Let's start with Feats that are most important to a Dark Jedi Guardian:

The feats that are important to a Dark side Jedi Guardian are almost exactly the same as that of a Light side one with one major difference

Two Weapon Fighting (basic, improved, master)
Description: This is a useful line of feats for almost any character, because if you equip two weapons without this feat, you’ll suffer a penalty when you try to hit your Opponent. Having this feat allows 2 weapons to be wielded w/o penalty, deals more damage, and enables a wider range of damage type effects (such as firing a normal blaster in one hand and an ion blaster in the other). Double bladed weapons (such as the double lightsaber) require this feat, but the user suffers a heavy penalty, too. Characters who focus on heavy weapons or rifles don’t need to worry about this, but everyone else except Jolee if you aren’t using him for combat), should use this.
Reason Why: This is simple if your using Twin or Double weapon’s take this to max as absolutely soon as possible as the Penalty to using two weapon’s or a Double weapon is extremely high with out it, if you want to use Two Weapon’s take this to max as soon as possible. As a Dark side Jedi Guardian you’re going to want to go for this. Used in Conjunction with Maxed out Force Speed, and Flurry you’ll have Eight Attack’s per round, and as you don’t have access to Force Aura, Shield, or Armor, and Force Valor, Knight Valor, or Master Valor your going to want to go full out offensive.

Now onto Force Powers: We’ll start off with the one’s most important to a Dark side Jedi Guardian then move on to one’s that should be considered after these are Maxed out.

Wound, Choke, Kill- Dark side: Apology accepted Captain Needa.
Description: One of the more important feats, these are useful b/c this offensive attack stuns and damages the opponent. It can only affect one person at a time when you master the kill path you will defeat any opponents you succeed in attacking if their health is at 1/2 level or less, allowing you (for example) to strike down a foe to 1/2 health with regular combat, then allow your Jedi to finish them. Make sure Jolee and your player character has this. You can cast this with armor, making it the most useful offensive power.
Reason Why: Ever seen the Original Trilogy. Basically this allows you to make like Darth Vader, and since you can’t get Force Aura, Shield, or Armor as a Dark Jedi it’s better to go all out offensive, and max this out as soon as possible.


Burst of Speed, Knight Speed, Master speed: Universal
This is a great power for any Jedi type, as it isn’t restricted by type. However, you cannot cast this in armor. This power allows you to run quickly (thus covering previously explored areas with ease) and also adds to defense and attacks at higher levels (knight +1. Master +2) at master level, your two extra attacks are akin to having an extra character! Any Jedi (except those wearing armor) should utilize it. Excellent to cast before combat or during a long drawn-out fight.
Reason Why: I hope I don’t really have to explain this to you beyond the description, But if adds greatly to your Defense, and your attack’s at latter levels. A Jedi Guardian with Flurry, Maxed out Two weapon Fighting skill tree, and this maxed out at later level’s will do a Whopping Eight attack’s. 

 Drain Life, Death field- D This is a preferred power: it damages your foes and heals you. This is popular with dark Jedi. A good alternative to force lightning, use this when you’re low on health and confronted by enemies. Death field turns the tables on a weakened character and a healthy foe. Give this to a dark side player character, and possibly Jolee.
Reason why: You Don’t have access to Force Valor, Knight Valor, or Master Valor, so this is worth maxing out, It should allow you significantly weaken your enemies at later levels, and it makes them weaker and you stronger. Which is what the Dark side is all about. 

Now that those are taking care of let’s move onto Force powers that while not as Vital as those above will still be incredibly useful to a Jedi Guardian.

Shock, Force Lightning, Force Storm (Dark side) 
Description: So be it….Jeeeedi. This is a favorite among Jedi masters. It is straightforward and dispatches enemies without laying a finger on them. At second and 3rd levels, it damages group of creatures at once, regardless of type. Use this as a sure fire tactic to success. Jolee and your dark side character should try this. You cannot cast it in armor, so employ it with Jedi who stand at the rear with ranged power attacks. Force storm is the most power Jedi attack in the game.
Reason Why: Pure Damage. Make like Count Dooku or the Emperor and fry them where they stand, at later level’s this will be insanely useful and should be used in conjunction with Death Field. Max this out as soon as possible. 

Now that those are taking care of let’s move onto Force powers that while not as Vital as those above will still be incredibly useful to a Jedi Guardian


Throw Lightsaber, Advanced Throw lightsaber- Universal
This is straightforward and can inflict up to 60 pts of damage (20th level Jedi inflicts 10-60 pts of damage) the adv throw is preferred but if you don’t start with this power don’t acquire it. Reasonable if used with armor and as effective or damaging as other attacks but usually your Jedi will be attacking in melee combat to greater effect or staying gat range to use more damaging force powers
Reason Why: Semi-useful and it’s a nice surprise if your opponent is using a blaster, and firing away at you

Affect mind, Dominate Mind - Universal: These aren’t the Droid’s you’re looking for. Only available to the player character, this allows you to disrupt the thought patterns of those you are conversing with and allows for new dialog options. Don’t use this if you are fighting your way through the game instead of employing diplomacy. However, this power provides shortcuts and opportunities to increase rewards for some quests. More essential for a dark side player, as you can be more menacing w/o resorting to violence.
Reason Why: Useful to you as a Jedi Guardian if your having trouble accomplishing a Goal needed for a Side Quest, and need a bit of persuasion to accomplish a goal. As a Dark sider it’s worth maxing this out as your can afford it and it’ll be incredible useful as you progress through the game. 

Force Resistance, Immunity- Universal 
Don’t use this until you start fighting dark Jedi later in your adventure. For Jedi without/ armor, this is another useful way of defending themselves. Because you can’t cast this with armor, give this to Bastila and Jolee. This power has its uses against Jedi foes only.
Reason why. I can see this becoming useful at later level’s but only if Bastila, or Jolee are down for the count, the abilities are better spent elsewhere, and having them cast in on you at the beginning of a battle is a better idea.

Fear, Horror, Insanity- Dark side
This is yet another way of weakening, but not damaging a foe. When enemies cower in fear, they act as if they are stunned. This isn’t essential, and only one Jedi in your party (ideally the player character) should use this. Employ this to slow an enemy and have your non-Jedi party member’s finish them, Similar to stun but for dark side Jedi only.
Reason why: I can see this being useful when used in conjunction with Death Field, and Force Lighting. Use Fear, Horror, or Insanity first, then Death Field, and follow it up with Force Shock, Lighting or Storm. If everything goes as planned you should stun, the enemy, drain life from them, then blow them to hell with Lighting. Max this out if possible, but it’s not essential 

Now then my final bit of advice is this.

As a First level Soldier. Take Two Weapon fighting, then Critical Strike, and try to make these out with your Soldier levels. It would also be best if you ignored the Blaster Feat’s entirely as they’ll be wasted Feats when you hit Jedi Guardian. But if that’s not possible take Flurry next level. You want to have Two Weapon Fighting, Critical Strike, and Flurry maxed out as soon as possible no exceptions.

As a First Level Jedi Guardian: Take Force Speed, and Force Choke at First level, then at Second Level grab Force Shock max these out as soon as possible and once that’s done take the other feats as you see fit. You want to have Wound, Choke, Kill, Burst of Speed, Knight Speed, Master Speed and Force Shock, Force Lightning, Force Storm maxed out as soon as possible. Then from there proceed as you see fit

Kay that’s it hope you find this useful, was a lot of fun to type it up. Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering, suffering leads to power.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 18, 2003)

have you considered submitting this to Gamefaqs?


----------

